# Gaggia roundup, or "which machines have the bits for my classic?" answered.



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

So, you've got a Classic and it's missing some bits. And you want to go for the "cheap" option and recycle other machines. Which ones do you buy?



Gaggia New Espresso/Color Pic of the culprit


Pretty well useless. The portafilter is standard, you can re-use one or two bits maybe... But the thermostats are glue in on mine, the wiring doesn't have the right ends to fit a good boiler and on, and on...



Any machine with pressurised portafilter that has 2 spouts built in to the portafilter like the carezza

Avoid



Gaggia Baby New (2003 and later): single line of square buttons and all Gaggia branding is printed on. (see this here image )

A great source of parts, just be aware that the OPV is NOT one of them. The 2003 model (and maybe others) has a full Classic boiler with a small elbow fitting where the OPV should be, but this can be swapped for a proper OPV without any difficulty. The Steam valve and wand assembly also differ.



Gaggia Baby (Pre 2003) Sometimes called the Millenium: Square buttons in a line and light up Gaggia branding. Looks a lot like this.

Bingo, this here is paydirt. It's a full Classic boiler with the right OPV. You'd need a steam valve and wand, but beyond that, it's a Classic in a (probably now degrading) plastic shell.



Coffee and Coffee Deluxe That look like this

Internally much like the New Baby, with pump mounted OPV and "priming valve" on the steam valve. The case however is pretty much that of a Classic with different switches and a plastic front panel that prevents it being used to rehome an unmodified Classic . Many of the parts in this can be used with a Classic rebuild. Do watch out tho, as while the boiler is the same, the brew group is only drilled for the OPV inlet. "Stealth Classic" builds have been done in these, fitting the Classic brew head with OPV and 3-way solenoid, and drilling a hole for the vent tube.



I'm sure other experienced users can pitch in with any further information they may have.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nothing of use to add, but brilliant post, if it ends well it should probably be stickied. Nice.


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice work @allikat.

Two more to add (I'm due to get a Tebe in the post tomorrow)



Tebe - same internals as a classic Classic - 1425W boiler, OPV and large solenoid. See the one that sold here for pics.


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45172-gaggia-tebe-new-seals-descaled-opv-mod-rancilio-steam-wand/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=652838&embedComment=652838&embedDo=findComment#comment-652838Paros - a Tebe with a built in grinder


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/gallery/album/155-gaggia-paros-and-internals/?do=embed


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

little_rob said:


> Nice work @allikat.
> 
> Two more to add (I'm due to get a Tebe in the post tomorrow)
> 
> ...


 I recognise that kitchen 

Great machines. I'd like to get my hands on a Paros at some point.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazingly well timed post thankyou! Seen a selecta 🤐 deluxe for sale with a 1425w boiler made in Italy 2006 was hoping the steam valve was the same, if the extra port is blocked is it the same? Is the top of the boiler with bigger elements ? So interchangeable but the group isn't ? Any other parts that are useful? As seems a shame to Skip a working machine for a slight improvement in another working one?


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Great post.

Cubika might have a few bits, but ive not compared with the classic - i believe the pump may be the same


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I will edit the post later today with the additions.



HDAV said:


> Amazingly well timed post thankyou! Seen a selecta 🤐 deluxe for sale with a 1425w boiler made in Italy 2006 was hoping the steam valve was the same, if the extra port is blocked is it the same? Is the top of the boiler with bigger elements ? So interchangeable but the group isn't ? Any other parts that are useful? As seems a shame to Skip a working machine for a slight improvement in another working one?


 I believe so, or you can find the slightly odd fitting it could be used for a pressure gauge.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Selecta and coffee deluxe 2 versions one has classic switches the other has different switches and plastic front panel.
Boiler is the same as classic, steam valve similar but with an extra outlet, brew head is different, case on mine looks to same as classic even has outlet hole drilled in case.

Pump is compatible I think no solenoid valve or adjustable opv, pressure controlled at pump by same unit as the coffee/deluxe/cubika


----------



## Matagalpa (Mar 9, 2021)

little_rob said:


> Nice work @allikat.
> 
> 
> 
> Tebe - same internals as a classic Classic - 1425W boiler, OPV and large solenoid. See the one that sold here for pics.


 Interesting information. I wasn't aware that the Tebe has an OPV. Can you share where is it located in the machine and how to change it?

Thanks!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Matagalpa said:


> Interesting information. I wasn't aware that the Tebe has an OPV. Can you share where is it located in the machine and how to change it?
> 
> Thanks!


 Same place as the classic on the side of the group head


----------

